# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  6 th Koi-s Festival 2012, Padepokan Pencak Silat TMII , This Time is Different

## Glenardo

Proudly present




*Jenis jenis koi yang dilombakan :
*
Kohaku
Taisho Sanshoku
Showa Sanshoku
Shiro Utsuri
Shusui
Asagi
Goromo
Goshiki
Kawari mono
Hi Utsuri
Bekko
Doitsu
H ikari mono/moyo
Tancho
Kinginrin A
Kinginrin B


*Ukuran:
*
up to 15 cm
16 -20 cm
21 -*-* 25 cm
26 -- 30 cm
31 -- 35 cm
36 -- 40 cm
41 -- 45 cm
46 -- 50 cm
51 -- 55 cm
56 -- 60 cm
61  65 cm*
Juara & Hadiah:*




Grand Champion A,B
56-65 cm


Reserved Grand ChampionA
56-65 cm


Adult Champion A, B
46-55 cm


Young Champion A,B
36-45 cm


Junior Young Champion A,B
26-35 cm


Baby Champion A,B
16 to 25 cm


Mini Champion
up to 15 cm


Best in Size A,B
11 size


Best in Variety
16 varieties


Karomul Wachid Award A,B

Male Champion A,B











Cheers n full support

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Wuiiihhhhhh,..........pidatonya mantaf bener,....entar kata sambutannya pembukaan acara pake teks ini ya, tp gak boleh bawa contekan ya,.....wkwkwk... :Pound: 

Tp yg pasti show ini Akan sangat berbeda,............... :First: 


> 6th KOI-s FESTIVAL, THIS TIME IS DIFFERENT ..
> 
> Semakin kerasnya persaingan dunia usaha dan tingginya tingkat stress di kota kota di Indonesia menyebabkan Dunia Hobby pun makin berkembang pada umumnya, Nishikigoi adalah salah satu hobby yang sangat menarik, banyak orang tidak menyangka akhirnya akan jatuh cinta pada Hobby ini, banyak mungkin yang berawal dari memeiliki kolam taman kecil , dan memelihara koi koi yg murah meriah , berlanjut kepada kecintaan terhadap hobby ikan koi ini dengan luar biasa, banyak dari kita pun mengalami hal seperti itu, bahkan keluar kota dalam waktu 2 sampai 3 haripun ada sedikit rasa cemas di hati akan kolam yg berisi ikan ikan koi kita.
> 
> Berkembangnya industri ( juka boleh dikatakan industri ) Hobby koi ini berkembang dengan sangat pesat, hal ini tercermin kepada semakin banyaknya kontes kontes koi yang diadakan dengan berbagai macam kemasan , dengan berbagai macam hadiah . Dari hari ke hari kontes koi menampilkan keindahan koi koi yang makin meningkat kualitasnya, pengunjung yg baru pun banyak bermunculan walaupun muka muka lama masih mendominasi arena kontes koi show.
> 
> Akan tetapi kontes kontes koi belakangan ini kurang mengedepankan nilai nilai yg ada di hobby itu sendiri yaitu nilai bersenang senang , berkumpul bersama, Ceria dan masih banyak nilai positif lainnya.. Kontes kontes koi terjebak kepada ambisi ingin jadi juara , mengedepankan organisasi , Bersaing dengan ketat sampai melupakan nilai nilai luhur persahabatan suatu komunitas. Tidak salah arena kontes , namanya juga kontes adalah tempat bersaing, mempertandingkan keindahan ikan koi kita , akan tetapi pantaskah kemenangan itu mengorbankan nilai persahabatan, keceriaan , silahturahmi dan ke harmonisan suatu komunitas ??
> 
> THIS TIME IS DIFFERENT !! , 6th KOI-s Festival memang sebuah acara kontes koi show yang pastinya akan ada yang menang dan yang kalah , tapi BUKAN ITU YG KITA CARI di 6th KOI-s FESTIVAL kali ini... Yang kita cari adalah : SILAHTURAHMI, PERSAHABATAN , KECERIAAN dan HARMONIS kepada seluruh pengghobby koi di Indonesia dan juga semua pelaku usaha di dunia hobby koi saat ini, PERCAYALAH , jika industri hobby koi ini harmonis akan SEMAKIN BANYAK ORANG YG AKAN MENGGEMARI HOBBY INI... Jika semakin banyak yg menggemari hobby ini percayalah INDUSTRI KOI pun akan semakin jaya..
> ...

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eandhy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mantabs nih buat hobyist pemula2 yg mau belajar ttg koi...  dan bukan itu aja.. spt yg disampaiken Om Dony.. Silaturahmi, Persahabatan, keceriaan, dll... Wow..!! Profisiat dan Semoga sukses buat Panitia...


Siappp ditunggu kehadirannya ya om... Kata2 profisiat mengingatkan aku pada kujaku gc b niii... Bener ga ya ... Hahahhahahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

> Istimewaa....wajib Dan kudu partisipasi....


Jangan lupa bawa tim pengaman yang seksi yah om...
 :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> betah d di arena kontes


Hahahahaha.. Siapin ikan jg bro... Hehe

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantap, om Abi dan om Datta...
Dua Arsitek andalan KOI's. Dengan pengalamannya saya yakin mereka akan menyulap gedung ini mengikuti visi KOISFEST, seperti telah dibuktikan pada tahun - tahun sebelumnya. Sebuah lay out yang memberikan kenyamanan pada partisipan dan pengunjung, yang memungkinkan pergerakan antar mereka mengalir lancar dan tersedia banyak spot untuk saling berinteraksi dan berdiskusi, serta mengintegrasikan booth - booth para mitra menjadi bagian dari ground show....  :Thumb:

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Betul sekali om, tahun lalu sang maestro kita sukses mengawal sehingga kontes berjalan mengalir dengan apik. Kini saya dengar dia telah siap dengan beragam kejutan...


Om ajuk yg luarrr biasa dengan semangat dan program programnya... Saya hanya anggota kois yg mau ramein aja kok... Hehehhehee :Flypig:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Obik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Donny, yg nama-nya penggembira - kalau ngak ada tim penggembira yah jadi ndak gembira...ndak ada Om Don, ngak lengkap jadi-nya... ngak ada loe ngak rame...wkwkwkwk...hidup tim penggembira...we are the gembira team...


thx yaaa om Tjendra... sponsor sponsor seperti Bossco lah yg menyebabkan kami mau bergembira selalu....     :Lock1:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

kalau saya datang (mudah2an bisa) ini bakal jadi kontes koi pertama yang saya datangi nih...maklum nubi  :Becky: 

mohon infonya selain yang "dilombakan" ada yang "dijual" tidak om? apa aja stand yang dibuka ya

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Fish Entry Fee
> 
> 
> Vat 750 rb
> Up 15 – >100 rb
> 15-20 cm -> 150 rb
> 20-25 cm -> 250 rb
> 25-30 cm -> 300 rb
> 30-35 cm -> 350 rb
> ...


Kalo champion nya apa aja nih ? Apakah ada MINI CHAMP di kelas 15BU ??

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TETEN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Om Praz & om Teten ditunggu partisipasi dan kedatangannya ya.. KOIs Festival adalah pesta untuk kita semua para hobiis koi. Tidak ada perbedaan antara nubie atau pemain lama, tidak membedakan antara koi lokal atau import, semuanya melebur dalam suasana kekeluargaan.





> *Bagi rekan - rekan yang membutuhkan penginapan/ hotel,
> 
> Penginapan Padepokan Silat* ( bersebelahan dengan gedung show ), cukup jalan kaki jarak 30 Meter.
> Tarif/ malam +/- Rp. 220.00,-
> ( Langsung datangi )
> 
> Exterior Penginapan,
> 
> 
> ...


Hotel yang masih dalam area Padepokan Pencak Silat ini hanya selemparan batu dr venue show. Salah 1 pintu hotel malah langsung berhadapan dengan lokasi. Tinggal beberapa langkah saja..




> *Hotel Santika,
> *Jl. Pintu 1 TMII ( sisi kanan jalan masuk gerbang TMII ) jarak 500 M. dari gedung show,
> Tarif/ malam +/- Rp. 499.000,-
> Bisa hub : Cindy M. warongan ( sales Executive ), ph : 021 2937 8600.
> 
> Exterior Hotel Santika TMII,
> 
> 
> Kamar Hotel,


Bagi yang ingin merasakan atmosfir hotel yang baru & berkelas, namun lokasi juga tidak terlalu jauh dari lokasi show, Hotel Santika adalah pilihannya..
Info lebih lanjut juga dapat klik: http://www.santika.com/santika-tmii/

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrik.tobing

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

another JUDGE's PROFILE

Masauki Dekiguchi





Farm nya




Beberapa ikan yg pernah juara di kontes2 di jepang





So ?? please come and join us... !! 5 Mei 2012  padepokan pencak silat TMII... lets HAVE FUN !!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Benar benar penuh kejutan...
. Ψ  B-) .         
   |/.>.              
   |_/ \_  Í S T Í M È W Ã

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

ic ic... mantab Om  :Thumb: 

sekedar imho

tadi nya kepikiran konsep yang menyatukan hobi koi dan fotografi adalah: kumpul para fotografer diuji kemampuan membuat foto ikan koi yang benar dan baik... panitia menyediaan ikan dan vat atau bak... soale masing2 orang kan punya selera berbeda untuk angle foto ikan... bukti nya banyak hobbies yang salah memfoto ikannya.  

Jadi disini hobbies yang awam cara memfoto ikannya juga bisa mendapatkan pembelajaran yang baik "bagaimana memfoto ikan".

karena di lombakan dan ada unsur "model" jadi yaa si model berpose dengan koi kesayangan  :Cheer2:  (pasti banyak hobbies dirumah yang memfoto anak nya di tepi kolam)

tapi kalau unsur model berpose di booth sponsor... rasa nya kurang dekaaat dengan koi (tidak bermaksud apa2 lhooo)

kan ada sesi tersendiri "setiap orang bisa berpose bebas dengan model".



just my 2 cents

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Denger-denger, koi GC akan menjadi cover majalah Maxim bulan depan ya ?


Ya ampunn dibocorin ... Ntar tambah byk saingan gc nya... Ini aja fish entry kbrnya uda mau lbh dr 1000... Kbr kbrnya loh..

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

JANGAN LUPA INI BARU SALAH SATU PROMOSI DI BOOTH YG ADA.....  

ARE YOU READY ??? THIS TIME IS DIFFERENT.. !!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

BTW, kunjungi stand BOSSCO & Gading Koi, ada yg special. Selain hadiah langsung T-shirt utk setiap pembelian pompa air Bossco. Ada juga hadiah undian yaitu, 5 (lima) unit pompa air Bossco. Ayo kunjungi + beli pompa air Bossco. Thanks.
Salam,

Tjendra

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Muhammad Karyanto Sumarto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> pendaftaran :
> 
> *http://koishow.koi-s.org/*
> 
> *
> H - 4............. May the best fish Win............
> *


denger2 om luki bakal entry 21 ekor ikan,,,, :Mad2: 

BERATTTTT DAAHHHHH !!!!!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> KOIs perlu mendatangkan 2 orang dukun untuk kesuksesan acara


ini niiih... bakalan aman terkendali...  :Rain:  :Hail:

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Bossco water pump in action:






Too serious.......take it easy man...

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Terima kasih kepada semua dari kami Bossco water pump...Sukses...ini saya kasih sedikit semangat...utk show kita yg akan datang...



See you for next big show...thank you.

----------


## dittobirawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dittobirawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dittobirawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dittobirawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dittobirawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> ini kalau istilah per - koi - an apayah? jenis apa ini?
> 
> 
> 
> bentuk body-nya apakh masih tumbuh lagi?


Calon oyagoi...yang kiri kindai showa  yang kanan ki utsuri :Tongue1: ..body tinggal diisi pakai "hi silk"

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Penjurian GC A, RGC A, GC B, Best in Size 56 - 60 cm dan 61 - 65 cm sudah selesai.
Saatnya istirahat makan siang .........  :Rockon:  

Ada Ramai - ramai di hall lantai dasar penginapan ......... pada hunting foto rupanya  :Baby: , 
Perut sudah lapeerr pilih makan atau ikutan hunting yo .....   :Eyebrows:

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Dear temans ..

Sebelum nya kami mohon maaf atas keterlambatan dalam pembuatan/pengirimam certificates pada acara 6th KoisFestival 2012 yg lalu.  
Hari Senin besok tgl 21 May certificate juara akan di kirim ke alamat handler/handling masing2 sehubugan dgn data yang kami miliki adalah data handler. 

Bilamana ada yg belum sampai/terima mohon dapat menghubungi kami

Sekian dan terima kasih

Salam

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

panitia seksi model nya siapa... ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Kontest KOi-s paling hangat dan membuat berkeringat dingin....

----------

